

Scaling at 2am with EC2 - sah
http://www.hackerdashery.com/2008/03/scaling-at-2am-with-ec2.html

======
ghiotion
This is a little embarrassing to admit, but after codepad and this post, I
think I'm developing a man-crush on Steven Hazel.

------
maximilian
EC2 definitely proves itself to be the bestest way of doing what this guy is
doing. I wish I had something cool to do with EC2, but alas, I only study math
as a graduate student. Maybe i'll get some sweet computational stuff I'll need
doing, and farm it out to EC2.

------
axod
EC2 is kinda cool, BUT

* No static IPs - wtf? So email meant for my email server might later end up at someone elses machine :/

* No reverse DNS - So my machines look horrible.

Once they fix those 2 things I'd try it again.

~~~
RyanGWU82
EC2 wasn't really designed to be used for public-facing services that require
static IP addresses or reverse DNS. Developers are shoehorning public-facing
apps on to EC2 instances anyway, and it's great that EC2 provides the
flexibility to allow that... but that never was its intended goal.

If you're worried about incoming mail, why not just use a service designed for
it, like fastmail.fm?

------
pibefision
This is cool, but how much pays for EC2 and how monitze his site?

~~~
brett
Maybe it's just supposed to be (really) cool. Certainly it recommends sah
extremely well if he's looking for work or, say, funding.

